# CSUSA: anybody doin a group buy soon



## longbeard (May 23, 2012)

Anybody


----------



## sbell111 (May 24, 2012)

I don't have the time in my life to run a group buy right now, but I would definitely jump in to pick up some zens.


----------



## Silverado (May 24, 2012)

I would also jump in on a Group Buy.


----------



## HoratioHornblower (May 24, 2012)

I would jump in, I am about to buy about 10 rollerballs in the next month or sooner. I might buy more if there was a group buy!  David


----------



## aweiss44 (Jun 7, 2012)

sbell111 said:


> I don't have the time in my life to run a group buy right now, but I would definitely jump in


 
+1:good:


----------



## marshall (Jun 7, 2012)

I too would jump in on this buy!!!


----------



## angelofdeath (Jun 8, 2012)

I would also get in on a group buy here...


----------



## lion6255 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm always late to find the group buys when they coem up but I really interested.


----------



## qballizhere (Jun 8, 2012)

I can look into it in a week or two if no one does one.


----------



## longbeard (Jun 8, 2012)

A week or so would be great Roger if you do this.


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Jun 8, 2012)

A week or two would be great! I am looking into buying soon, but I will wait a bit longer if we do this! I will be buying 11-12 RB.

David


----------



## jeweler53 (Jun 11, 2012)

I would probably a dozen or so to the buy.

Dick


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Jun 16, 2012)

I'd be in. I could use a little more Zen in my life.


----------



## DHappold (Jun 16, 2012)

I could go for some Zens also


----------



## Silverado (Jun 17, 2012)

Please count me in if this fly's

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Kaspar (Jun 18, 2012)

I could use three or four statesman kits.  Maybe a junior or two.


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Jun 19, 2012)

I will have to order soon, so if someone wants to do this I will wait, but I can't wait too much longer. I would be in for 9-15 rollerballs. I can wait for about a week.


----------



## Culprit (Jun 21, 2012)

I will most likely jump in on a group buy if someone puts one together.


----------



## Monty (Jun 21, 2012)

*Just a heads up*

Looks like there may be one sometime next week. Someone contacted me ( I won't say who just yet) about running one and in their PM to me this morning they said they would be checking on availability of kits between now and the first of next week.
So STAY TUNED TO THIS CHANEL.


----------



## jeweler53 (Jun 22, 2012)

I am pretty sure there will be a group buy soon. Stay tuned!!!


----------



## Monty (Jun 25, 2012)

Dick Box, jeweler53, has graciously volunteered to run the GB from CSUSA. You can find that thread here. 
I will now close this thread so there will be no confusion about which thread to use.


----------

